# Tank Cycling



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Approximately how long should a 55g tank be cycled with "Cycle" and "Aqua Plus" added. I see some posts talking about 2 weeks for cycling, while people a the LFS say only a few days. Whats the deal?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I always believe in cycling a tank for at least a week. Anything less is risky, but is commonly done. 2 weeks is a good target to shoot for, but the excitement of having a new tank usually shortens that time considerably. When I got my 180 it cycled for near 4 weeks. But then again I am cautious, and the fish that I put in it are hard to come by in this part of the country.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sometimes it can be done in a matter of days and sometimes it takes longer... just make sure you have all of your water properties to par before you start, if you are not sure take your water to your local LFS and get them to test it out for ya, they should do it for free and let you know if its good to go
good luck


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

took my 55 a month i lost all my fish about the second week and by the fourth week all my readings were good


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that your tap water plays a big role also. Here in Los Angeles the water sucks a$$. You can smell the chlorine/chloramine just by running the tap. I have to let about 40-50 gallons sit out weekly just to make sure all chlorine has a chance to evaporate off.

~~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I think that your tap water plays a big role also. Here in Los Angeles the water sucks a$$. You can smell the chlorine/chloramine just by running the tap. I have to let about 40-50 gallons sit out weekly just to make sure all chlorine has a chance to evaporate off.
> 
> ~~Dj


 why don't u buy chlorine removers from a lfs?


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

deeks,

what sizes of the cycle and aqua plus did you buy? i also am going to start cycling my 55 but was just planning on going the conventional way but i dont think i have the patience to wait for a month.

chris


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have the patience either.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I started keeping p's, I cycled my tank for, um, about an hour (the time it took to set it up and decorate it)








I didn't know any better back then, but amazingly, I haven't lost one fish to it (although they started killing off each other after two weeks, but that's a different story.....)
And when I got my current tank, and after I moved last december, I had to do all the work within a day as well, but I didn't loose a fish then either (I must add that I used lots of stuff from the old tank...)

I do *not* recommend people doing this, but it shows that fish can be much more resilient than many would suppose, and that they can pack a punch in emergency situations. But again, if you have the time, take it!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I would recommend:
1. set up tank
2. Get some fish to start cycle - i will be getting about 4 or 5 small g/fish when i do my set up. this is cos i cant afford a heater when i get the fish, so i'll get the heater a week later, hence coldwater fish used.
3. Feed fish every day but dont overfeed.
4. Afer a week monitor amm, nitrite levels, they maybe high, if there's a trace of each and also nitrates present, you're well on your way!.
If levels are sky high, then maybe a 10% w/c and monitor again in a few days.
The amm and nitrite levels should drop eventually.
5. Then you should be able to add your prized fishies!!!!!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It takes about a month to cycle a virgin tank (without seeding it with gravel or aged bio media) and it takes about 30 days if you use "Cycle" or "Aqua Plus".


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

dang,

this cycling thing is killing me! i have no patience whatsoever. but alas i dont have a choice in this situation and will just have to sit on my ass and wait it out.









however on the other hand i found a couple of places around me that has rbp's!









chris


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DonH said:



> It takes about a month to cycle a virgin tank (without seeding it with gravel or aged bio media) and it takes about 30 days if you use "Cycle" or "Aqua Plus".










LOL


----------

